

Does economics need a rethink? - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21598650-does-economics-need-rethink-revolutionary-fervour

======
bediger4000
Of course economics needs a rethink. The fact that so much advertising exists,
but economic theories ignore it, means that something is very very wrong.

